# Control panels and Switch Control?



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a long running thread already going on layout design, but decided this was a new and distinct subject and shouldn't be mixed into an ongoing thread on track layout.

I left model railroading in the days of DC, power blocks, track diagrams, swicthes to throw the switches, etc. Now, as I began that phase of my re-learning/planning, I'm wondering what the choices are. What are people doing to control switches. I love DCC and somehow didn't focus on not being able to walk around and run the while railroad with my wireless MRC controller.

I know some modelers use hand thrown switche levers, while I see evidence of control panels still in existance, maybe lots of them, I don't know.

With the tremendous advances in electronics, it seems we are surely at the point of some cool software to run things via wi-fi, or something.

I'd love to hear some thoughts on what the trend is and what the possibilities are.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Deane


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

*controls*

Here is the same layout with a control panel and later computer control panel.

post 141
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=15

post 434
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=44


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Control panels were necessary during the days of DC control with a fixed power pack. You could only stand in one place to control your trains, so the control panel was built there too. With DCC, the control panel goes the way of the type writer as electronics make throwing turnouts a local operation. If you use the SE8C board, you can install a single push button next to the turnout, yeah actually imbed it in the scenery. You push it once to throw the turnout and push it again to return to the original position. That same function can be used to integrate it to a signal control system and of course, you can actually control the turnout with your DT400 and DT500 series throttles on radio link.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for these posts. I got a lot of learning to do. That's a bit of a challenge for someone 81 years old.

I just ran into the JRMI site. Looks sort of interesting on the surface.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Deane Johnson said:


> Thanks for these posts. I got a lot of learning to do. That's a bit of a challenge for someone 81 years old.


Never too late to learn something.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Deane

This 87 y/o has a room size DCC layout. It is run by
by the Main controller and a wired hand held. No
other controls needed.

However, I have three panels to control the 20 some
twin coil Peco Insulfrog turnouts.

The turnouts in the mains are controlled by DPDT
switches that also control the panel LEDs.

My Yard turnouts use the diode matrix one button
sets the route system.

Here is one of my turnout control panels.









Don


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

As I begin to study this, I'm realizing we probably haven't moved beyond conventional control panels. At least those I understand from the good old days.

I began thinking last night how cool it would be if we had something like ZWave modules to activate each switch machine. However, with further thought, I realized that packing around a heavy iPad would be less desirable than walking over to a conventional control panel.

I am liking the idea of small scattered panels rather than a large single panel. It would be much easier to associate the panel layout with the trackage before you. Less wiring run around the layout also.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a board similar to Don's in conjunction with Tam Valley Depot servo motors and bi-color LED controllers. A press of a button moves the turnout points, and changes the LED indication from that route from red to green or vice versa.

You can mount the controllers individually on your fascia if you prefer. Everything is wired up with RC cables, which makes it pretty much plug and play (don't have much to learn -- I'm only 53, and it's already harder than it used to be).

Check out TVD here: www.tamvalleydepot.com


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

The latest and greatest, in my opinion, is touch panels. Found at http://www.berretthill.com/Welcome.html

The web site kind of sucks, but the product is rock solid and really cool. Here is the video
http://www.berretthillshop.com/joey-ricards-video-of-his-touch-toggle-installation/


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

pat_smith1969 said:


> The latest and greatest, in my opinion, is touch panels. Found at http://www.berretthill.com/Welcome.html
> 
> The web site kind of sucks, but the product is rock solid and really cool. Here is the video
> http://www.berretthillshop.com/joey-ricards-video-of-his-touch-toggle-installation/


Wow! Now that's way cool, as the younger generation would say.

Appears to be fairly simple and inexpensive to do and very flexible. For the button to also be the led light that switches from red to green, it sure makes a neat and easy to read diagram.

Thanks for posting Pat.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I Googled "tough toggles" and the first thing that came up is the place where you buy all of the parts shown in the video. FYI, the touch toggles appear to be $8.00 each. I don't think that's too bad for both the switch and the led.

http://www.berretthill.com/controls/


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I went this route. I only have 8 turnouts and while it was more expensive than the old fashion slide switches (I use the double coil motors) it was not too bad, and it a ridiculously cool, and easy. 

They also have different kinds of touch toggles.. I am color blind so a red/green button is not good for me. I went with a two-LED toggle Green/Green (they have a two-led red-green too). On my map if the green led is light up on the left, that means that the left track is open and the right is closed.. if the right is light up... then you get the point.. so I use the two leds to tell me which way the turnout is pointing. 

my "map" still sucks, but I am going to find the time to do a better one soon.

Also I got one of their "relay" machines.. I have a 16v laptop power pack and use a touch toggle (this one is red/green one-led) to turn my lights on and off. I hit one button and all my lights turn on. It is pretty cheap if you compare it to that Woodland Scenic s product. It is great for just static lighting, it will not do anything fancy like the WS will do.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Places like Michaels (or even Walmart) have a large selection of black frames these days. With careful design of the "map", one could have what appears to be multple iPads mounted in various locations on the layout.

You may be able to tell, I get as much out of the "gee whiz" factor as I do the running of the trains.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a tunnel (helix actually) and have thought of mounting one of those cheap small security "Spy" cameras in the tunnel and using a 4.3" monitor to watch my loco inside the tunnel. I could place the monitor under the glass of the turnout switch board to be even cooler, like an interactive TV with switch controls.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure have to agree. Looks like a very easy to install
system and it would make an attractive easy to use turnout
control panel.

It was not fully clear just what the cost per turnout
would be. 

Don


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

cost per turnout
1 12v power supply (can serve multiple switch control units so you only need one no matter how many turnouts you have) $9.90
1 (or more) turnout control unit. This serves 4 turnouts, if using a snap action turnout. $39.90 
1 Touch toggle (you need one PER turnout) 7.90

I also purchased extension cables and some other things.. but for 4 turnouts you are looking at $81.40 .. so roughly $20 per turnout. The cost goes down slightly if you have more than 4 turnouts, and the cost goes up slightly if you need extensions and Y cables, and stuff.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Call me old fashioned, i like the positive tactile click of a button or a switch.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that CTV... I can totally see preferring even the manual throws. The reason I chose my DCC controller is because of the style of dial and throttle control it has.. I just liked it better than the other options.

I have even seen the setups that have the long levers at the fascia that throw a long metal rod to turn the turnouts.. those are cool too.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

One thing I didn't figure out. Do these touch toggles respond through the frame glass, or is the glass removed and discarded so your working direct on the paper with the touch toggle mounted behind it?


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

You leave the glass in.. they work very well through the glass. .. I don't know how but they work well.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool. Great possibilities.


----------

